# Bosnian (BCS):  Dahom ovim što osta iza tebe



## musicalchef

Selam/Zdravo,

I'm translating another song by Dah Ljubavi (I think they use "dah" in strange places in their songs because of their name, maybe), called "Dolazim ti ja Resulallah."  I just had questions on a couple lines in the following stanza.  The "you" in the song refers to the Prophet Muhammad.

"Tvoje riječi pronalazim u sebi 
 One su snaga da u očaj pala ne bi
  Ova duša što te zove svojom ljubavlju.
  Dahom ovim što osta iza tebe"

My attempt:

"I find your words inside myself
They are (??) the might that would not crumble in despair(??)
This soul that calls to you with its love
With this breath that remains after you (??)

First point of confusion:  What does "one" in line two refer to?  I don't see any feminine plural nouns in these verses.  Also, the line doesn't seem to make much sense.  Am I doing something wrong?

Second point of confusion:  Line four.  Enough said.

Hvala!


----------



## musicalchef

Hmm, about the first question:  "riječ" is an irregular feminine noun, isn't it?  Maybe the sentence would kind of make sense, then...

About question 2?


----------



## iobyo

musicalchef said:
			
		

> This soul that calls you its love



Your translation is pretty good, just a small correction.



			
				musicalchef said:
			
		

> What does "one" in line two refer to?  I don't see any feminine plural nouns in these verses.





			
				musicalchef said:
			
		

> Hmm, about the first question:  "riječ" is an irregular feminine noun, isn't it?



_One_ refers to _riječi_; an irregular feminine noun as you said.


----------



## musicalchef

Why would the "with" not be there?  Isn't "svojom ljubavlju" in the instrumental?


----------



## Duya

musicalchef said:


> Why would the "with" not be there?  Isn't "svojom ljubavlju" in the instrumental?



"Zvati svojom ljubavlju" is ambiguous in essence -- it can mean either "to give you the name of my love" or "to invite by means of its love" (I exaggerated the translation a bit). The second meaning looks more plausible indeed, i.e. I'd agree with your interpretation.


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala lijepo!

Does anyone have any ideas about what line #4 is supposed to mean?

Line #5 is another instrumental involving love, and line #6, I translated as "I call to you, O Amin."  So that explains what he's doing with the "dah," it's the "što osta iza tebe" that I'm having trouble with.

("Amin" was a nickname of the Prophet Muhammad, meaning "trustworthy")


----------



## Duya

My attempt:

"Tvoje riječi pronalazim u sebi 
 One su snaga da u očaj pala ne bi
  Ova duša što te zove svojom ljubavlju.
  Dahom ovim što osta iza tebe"

I find your words in myself.
They are the power that keeps out of despair
this soul, which calls you with its love.
By this breath, that you left behind (that's left behind you)

Now, I don't get the meaning of the 4th line, but I suppose it continues in #5 and #6 (esp. because it's preceded by a full stop).


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala!

I'm in touch with the band's manager, so maybe I'll just bite the bullet and ask him what the writer meant in line #4.  I think the lead singer writes the songs.

The meaning does continue into 5 and 6, but the dependent clause is still not really explained, although the "dah" is.


----------



## Duya

Googling... Let's not be too strict in following the Forum rules:

Dahom ovim što osta iza tebe
I ljubavlju što se iz njeg rađa
Dozivam te ya Emin.

With this breath, that you left behind
and with the love that grew out of it
I call you, O Amin

It's still a bit fuzzy, but hey, it's poetry...


----------



## musicalchef

_*Odličan!  *_


----------

